# Shooting My Px4 Storm with Viridian X5L Gen 2 Green Laser and Tactical Light



## CoboBlack (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello guys! I have a Beretta Px4 Storm Full Sized 9mm F Model with the Viridian X5L Gen 2 Green Laser and Tactical light










































I replaced the Factory Beretta Captive Guide Rod with a Stainless Steel Non Captive Guide Rod with a decorative checkered end.

























I also added the Viridian X5L Gen 2 Green Laser and Tactical Light

























Here is me... 
Shooting With Viridian Laser

And a video I made that shows....
1st Person Tactical View vs Intruder View of Viridian Laser


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice setup.


----------



## CoboBlack (Jul 18, 2012)

denner said:


> Nice setup.


Thanks brother, I love the gun. Next I'm picking up either the Glock 17 or 19 or a Kimber 1911 (Buddy has a hook up to get it for only $500, gonna be hard to pass that up lol)


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

SWEEEET!

I'm really glad you posted this, I've been torn between the laser viridian you posted and the stream light tlr2. The stream light seem a bit more bulky compared to the viridian.

Oh and the intruder vid was fricken awesome especially with the heartbeats lol. Btw, where'd you get the stainless steel guide rod?

Thanks for the post!


----------



## CoboBlack (Jul 18, 2012)

numbertwo said:


> SWEEEET!
> 
> I'm really glad you posted this, I've been torn between the laser viridian you posted and the stream light tlr2. The stream light seem a bit more bulky compared to the viridian


.

Man, the viridian and awesome man. I can't think of any cons. Both lights are extremely bright, itts easy to cycle through modes...it has ambedextrious on and off modes. They cycles makes sense, you can quickly go from laser and light...to just laser if you needed to for tactical purposes. Its not oversided at all for what it is and what it does. Im a happy customer.



> Oh and the intruder vid was fricken awesome especially with the heartbeats lol.


HAHAHA ....glad you like. I make videos for my Jiu-Jitsu school I train and teach at. So I have a little experience =D

GRACIE BARRA TEXAS - YouTube

I get sick of arguing with people about the advantages and disadvantages and hearing stupid things like...I can just track your laser beam back to your pistol, wait for you to walk by and shoot you.

Yeah, I guess you can if I'm retarded...but guess what, if I turn that corner without the light and laser...you can still see and shoot me...the only difference is we are both shooting in the dark...with the tactical light..I can see what I'm shooting at....you're blind trying to guess where to shoot and with suprises..you tend to look at your target...not at your iron sights (which you may or may not be able to see) The green laser lets me keep my eyes on my target and instantly know where I'm putting bullets.

But yeah, I'm glad you liked the video...I checked out viridians facebook page....and I see that they shared it there as well, so looks like they liked it too =D



> Btw, where'd you get the stainless steel guide rod?


Bedair Machine Works Stainless Steel Recoil Guide Rods

Thanks for the appreciation!


----------



## Stevins (May 22, 2012)

Hey CoboBlack, Did that new stainless steel rod make any difference in how the PX4 shoots?


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

CoboBlack said:


> .
> Man, the viridian and awesome man. I can't think of any cons. Both lights are extremely bright, itts easy to cycle through modes...it has ambedextrious on and off modes. They cycles makes sense, you can quickly go from laser and light...to just laser if you needed to for tactical purposes. Its not oversided at all for what it is and what it does. Im a happy customer.
> HAHAHA ....glad you like. I make videos for my Jiu-Jitsu school I train and teach at. So I have a little experience =D
> GRACIE BARRA TEXAS - YouTube
> ...


Nothing but applauses for you! I just realized that you linked your posts :face palm:

Now I can't decide between the Viridian X5L or the C5L which is the more compact version.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Good looking Roscoe. I'm going to have to get one of those for my Sig.


----------



## CoboBlack (Jul 18, 2012)

Stevins said:


> Hey CoboBlack, Did that new stainless steel rod make any difference in how the PX4 shoots?


Not that I've noticed, to be honest. But it looks better and the biggest difference, is that its easier to clean. Since its non captive, you can wipe off the stainless steel instead of the plastic one collecting crud unless you remove the cap (pain in the ass) and then clean it.


----------



## CoboBlack (Jul 18, 2012)

numbertwo said:


> Nothing but applauses for you! I just realized that you linked your posts :face palm:
> 
> Now I can't decide between the Viridian X5L or the C5L which is the more compact version.


I don't know about comparisons between the C5L, the X5L isn't gigantic...but its definitely "there". You have to get custom holsters, or wrap arounds. But the X5L itself, is bad ass. No other way to look at it.


----------



## Goldfinger (Jul 31, 2012)

Where did you get the SS guide rod? Did that come from Beretta?


----------



## Stevins (May 22, 2012)

No, he posted the link above


----------

